# Royce Gracie training for Hughes (video)



## Andrew Green (May 23, 2006)




----------



## gixxershane (May 23, 2006)

that was cool thanks for sharing


----------



## scottcatchot (May 24, 2006)

I am pumped for the fight, already purchased it. I know Matt has his work cut out for him, but I would like to see him win


----------



## AceHBK (May 24, 2006)

i am ready for it too.  I want Royce to make an example out of Matt.


----------



## desousae (May 24, 2006)

Although this match is a dream come true, I would really love to see Rickson come out and put his 400+ perfect record on the line.  He was always the best of Helio children.  

The other thing I look forward to in this match, if Royce does lose, there has been a long standing tradition of a younger Gracie ready to take back the family honor.

Going to be a great fight.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2006)

desousae said:
			
		

> The other thing I look forward to in this match, if Royce does lose, there has been a long standing tradition of a younger Gracie ready to take back the family honor.



I think Rickson would be the only one that MIGHT have the name ppower to get a fight with a UFC Champion without having to fight any contenders.  And even that is questionable, he's never fought UFC before.  Royce, while generally considered not as good as Rickson is a much bigger name in North America too all but a handful of fans.


----------



## desousae (May 24, 2006)

I agree, today Royce does have the name, but I think Dan White could find a way to rev the public up about a Rickson fight, especially with the record that he has.  True fans know who he is, and all the new fans joining will quickly learn.  I think the true think holding Rickson back was the death of his son Rockson.  Rockson was being groomed to take his father's crown, but tragedy struck!

All Gracie aside, now that this fight is going to take place, what I would really love to see in the works, would be a True best of the best.  Have a UFC champs Vs. Pride Champs.   Though the two would never be able to work out the split, it would make for a really entertaining event.


----------



## AceHBK (May 24, 2006)

I have never seen any of ricksons matches.  Does he still compete?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2006)

Nope, most of the 400 - 0 record is very hard to verify.  He does have a few pride fights though.  Here's some video:

vs Masakatsu Funaki @ Pride
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2288032782516024098

vs Hugo Duarte @ Beach in Rio...
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-688501305175209645

vs Zulu
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7164967957055106499


----------



## desousae (May 24, 2006)

And that is not just Rickson, most of the Gracie family fights have been hard to verify, because people coming in looking to win the Gracie challenge, had to fight behind closed doors.  Although I did see somewhere, maybe on ebay, a tape of closed door fights.

If you have never seen Rickson fight, I strongly suggest that you BUY or rent "Choke".  

I will still never get over Helio Gracie matting with Rickson at 80+ years old.


----------



## AceHBK (May 27, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Nope, most of the 400 - 0 record is very hard to verify. He does have a few pride fights though. Here's some video:
> 
> vs Masakatsu Funaki @ Pride
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2288032782516024098
> ...


 
great vids...thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2006)

I watched the UFC highlight thingy tonight on Royce.   Very impressive. I got a good laugh at Shamrock tapping in 1 minute.


----------



## Rook (May 27, 2006)

Would Rickson be able to fight Hughes?   I mean, Hughes fights at 170 and Royce is fighting him at a weight of 175 right? Rickson is 185 in all his PRIDE fights if I remember right - maybe he should fight someone in his own weight class instead of someone that much smaller.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 27, 2006)

A few points:

I am glad he seems to be taking this fight seriously.

I am also thinking that he now respects the strikers in the game as he seems to be wroking that end of the game a whole lot more. 

This might actually be a real good fight.


----------



## Shogun (May 27, 2006)

Rickson is quite a bit bigger than hughes. plus, he is 46 years old. 
instead, Hughes vs. Rodrigo. a younger gracie.

Its rumored that Rener Gracie (son of Rorion) wants to fight in the Light heavyweight class. he is 6'4" 200 lbs. and pretty good at everything. wrestling, boxing, ...he has excellent leg locks


----------



## Robert Lee (May 27, 2006)

What I liked when i viewed royce training he has put a lot of time in trying to improve his stand up. He must now know it is part of the game. as befor he had very little stand up at all. So this makes the fight much more interesting As looks like his stand up Is decent now days. He deserves alot of credit seeing he moved on past bjj to improve more


----------

